# What is this 'coprocessor'



## hawil

specs:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 4600+ 2.4Ghz
RAM: 1gb ddrII 800 kingston
MOBO: Asrock Alivenf7g-FullHD R1.0
Chip Type: GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a​
I can't seem to find the driver for this one. Anyone has encountered this? Maybe any of you can help. Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

What computer is it? (Manufacturer and model number please)

Did you try right clicking and having Windows search automatically for a driver?


----------



## StrangleHold

Haven't saw that in a long time. Its probably the northbridge chipset driver. Try installing it or updating it.


----------



## applemao

The coprocessor is the FPU (floating point unit)

Basically, it does a lot of mathematic computations.

Correct me if I am wrong.

-AM


----------



## hawil

voyagerfan99 said:


> What computer is it? (Manufacturer and model number please)



do you mean for the motherboard? if yes, wher can I find that manufacturer and model number?



voyagerfan99 said:


> Did you try right clicking and having Windows search automatically for a driver?





StrangleHold said:


> Haven't saw that in a long time. Its probably the northbridge chipset driver. Try installing it or updating it.



Already tried updating it but windows cannot find driver software for the device


----------



## voyagerfan99

hawil said:


> do you mean for the motherboard? if yes, wher can I find that manufacturer and model number?



Is it prebuilt (Dell, Acer, etc.) or is it custom built?

I can't think of the program to pull that info off the motherboard. Anyone else know?


----------



## hawil

My pc is custom built. I have a link to the mobo



		Code:
	

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF7G-FullHD%20R1.0


as of now, it is not doing any problems but I should fix this because it may cause problems in the future.
Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## TFT

You need the NVidia chipset drivers for your MB


----------



## hawil

what specific driver would that be sir TFT?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

applemao said:


> The coprocessor is the FPU (floating point unit)
> 
> Basically, it does a lot of mathematic computations.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> -AM


FP coprocessors were used a long, long time ago, back in the 386/486 days and before. All modern processors these days do floating-point calculations themselves.


----------



## StrangleHold

hawil said:


> My pc is custom built. I have a link to the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF7G-FullHD%20R1.0
> 
> 
> as of now, it is not doing any problems but I should fix this because it may cause problems in the future.
> Does anyone know how to fix this?


 
Asrock only goes to vista for drivers. maybe try these.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-275.33-whql-driver.html


----------



## hawil

thanks for the link but it only installed the nvidia control panel but the 'coprocessor' is still outdated/no drivers intsalled.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Go to "Run",type "dxdiag" and click the "OK" button.
Under the "System Model:" you will see the number of your motherboard or at least the name and the number of you hardware system...

According to that what is written under the "System Model:" you can find the appropriate CHIPSET drivers...


----------



## hawil

It says 'to be filled by O.E.M'. what does that mean?


----------



## StrangleHold

Still pretty sure its a Nvidia chipset driver thats missing. Look in Device Manager and see if a PCI to ISA bridge is listed under System devices. Might have to unpack the Nvidia driver to find the right one.


----------



## hawil

The only one I find is *PCI standard ISA bridge*. Is this it?


----------



## hawil

bump bump bump


----------



## hawil

bump bump bump
anyone knows the fix?


----------



## kdfresh09

HAWIL, the co-processor is part of nvidias chipset, and may or may not allow hybrid sli if you use a dedicated nvidia gpu.  in the bios of your motherboard you should be able to turn it on or off.  you can also dedicate the co processor to physx, and have a dedicated gpu to do all the rendering.  if you really need the driver, please let me know as i have one that should work great; i use it on my boards that have the co-processor or the nf 200 chip.  i can email it to you.  you can get at me; computerzonerm@yahoo.com


----------



## hawil

kdfresh09 said:


> HAWIL, the co-processor is part of nvidias chipset, and may or may not allow hybrid sli if you use a dedicated nvidia gpu.  in the bios of your motherboard you should be able to turn it on or off.  you can also dedicate the co processor to physx, and have a dedicated gpu to do all the rendering.  if you really need the driver, please let me know as i have one that should work great; i use it on my boards that have the co-processor or the nf 200 chip.  i can email it to you.  you can get at me; computerzonerm@yahoo.com



cool! someone that knows.
uhhhm, can you explain it more? a little more easy to understand If it's okay


----------



## susannacondon

*coprocessor issue solved*

Went to http://www.geforce.com/drivers
clicked on the link for automatic driver detection
It found nforce720a and installed I am now running with all drivers for coprocessor


----------



## Troncoso

Go to Properties > Details tab > Hardware ID. Try searching the results in google.


----------

